# A diversion? Plastic fantastic Lover



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Since there is a topic going on here on cheftalk that has diverted to a mussing on music, I thought it may be fun to play a game :smoking: Some oldies may remember some cool games we played on CT once and a while.

So, music.

I'll start. Plastic fantastic Lover. Who wrote & performed it. The one who guesses must add another song/artist that begins with the last letter of the previous "entree" Sound ok?

Have fun


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Jefferson Airplane.... And forgive me, I was a bit confused about the last entree reference, but I am presuming I need to start with an "r...." Hmmm.

Restless


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I believe Marty Balin wrote it and Jefferson Airplane recorded on their Surrealistic Pillow album. Second album for Jefferson Airplane, first album featuring Grace Slick as singer.

OK, next who wrote Terraplane Blues? And who recorded it most recently?

doc


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you talking about Jennifer and Gary Wright?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well lemme see....Robert Johnson wrote it, so I would think that Eric Clapton would have likely have been the latest to cover it.

Assuming I am correct I would start with an "S"....


"Shut up 'N' play yer guitar"


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Assuming chrose's guess was correct (but I think it is Elam Mcknight in 2003), the answer to his 


I'm guessing it is Frank Zappa.

So it would go to "R" if I am correct.

"Red Skies"


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

man ,remember the song, don't have a clue, Bowie?
no letter, not right, I'm sure.

the fixx! My 14 yr old laughed, he said it was blink182


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The Fixx?

Next

Sway........


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

You know, Cape Chef has come up with an extraordinarily outstanding idea here. But I sense it could get out of hand completely very quickly. I, for one, would like to see this go on and on and on and on and......well, you get the idea.

Is there a way, that we could self-impose some sort of monitoring such that Cape Chef gets to make the determination who has answered his first query correctly (who wrote it and who recorded it?) and all posts can only address his first query until he officially posts who has been the first with the correct answers. Then, that person who had the correct answers gets to post the next query.

Logistically, this may slow things down a bit, and that might dampen the enthusiasm that I already sense amongst the few who have already responded.

In example, lets suppose the 'ol doc had the correct answer "Marty Balin wrote it and Jefferson Airplane recorded it". Cape Chef would substantiate that as the first correct answer.

Then, 'ol doc would pose his query and become the next in line to substantiate who has the correct answer!

Then that person, once substantiated and identified, gets to post his query.

Obviously we would sacrifice some of the spontaneity of this thread for the benefit of more orderliness.

But think about it for a second... If we don't impose upon this thead some sort of control, it would be like an atomic blast where one atom splits another, and then those two split two more and now you got 4 that split four more and they split 8 more, and that's how many tentacles could spring from this really outstanding "diversion" Cape Chef has thought up!

I don't know, whatcha all think? Or should we just throw caution to the wind and hope for the best? I, for one, would like to see this diversion continue for a LONNNGGGG time, cause it happens to be something I like almost as much as talking about cooking. Music, cooking, wine and drugs in that order! Or maybe its Cooking, music, wine, drugs? Or is it Cooking, Wine, music Drugs? Or would it be Wine, drugs cooking music....

I ramble....

doc


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bobby Ridell?

The Real Me


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Incorrect~! Robert Johnson wrote Terraplane Blues in the 1930's and it was his greatest hit abeit posthumously. Dion (of Dion and Belmonts) was the last to record it, in 2005.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

So actually I am partially correct and shocked to hear that Dion redid it in 2005. Actually I don't know which is more shocking that Dion did it, or that he's still around in 2005 !


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

That was my first reaction too, but it is mostly solo acoustic playing and singing and it is really very good!

doc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Did anyone catch sway?

Delta, why appreciate your thoughts about this thread, I must confess, that there are a # of people on CT that are much more educated in music than I. You being one of them. Also, to be fair, I don't have the time to "officially"monitor and moderate this thread.The name says it all. A happy diversion


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes, in fact it's why I went on e-bay a couple of weeks ago and bought Sticky Fingers. I was watching American Idol and the contestant "Sway" got me humming the tune so I went and got me some Stones!
So the Answer is "The Rolling Stones!

Y = "You see me crying" (An old favorite!)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Aerosmith?

G = Good night


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

So we're just having a diversionary fun:

Lyric: For these are the good old days..

Who wrote it, who performed it?

doc


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't mean "Anticipation" by Mandy Moore, do you?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

NO, I meant Anticipation written by and performed by Carly Simon. I just happened to hear it in the Gastroenterologist's Office waiting room whilst waiting for my wife to have her colonoscopy to check for cancer. Usually doctor's office play Musak type crap, so I was pretty amazed and thought it very cool of them to be playing something so cool as Carly Simon music.

But it made me think about life, how fast it goes, how fast it can be gone, and that the moment right now will one day be "the good old days".

Wife was fine, no cancer!

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

:talk: :smiles:  Oof careful Botanique, one or both of us are showing their age!:blush: Yes Carly Simon was what Doc was going for . And Doc glad to hear the good news!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Chrose!

OK, this is fun isn't it?!? Lyrics: "So hot black coffee
That's where it's at": who wrote it and who performed it?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

That would be Steve Marriott who wrote it and Humble Pie that sang it.

doc


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL chrose. I was trying to be cool. I am actually quite fond of Carly. But I'm stoked if you et al are under the impression that I am a young hip chick  

I've been doing a lot of music sampling for Supermoto videos we are putting together and having a blast. There's a lot of great new stuff out there -- and its also neat to be able to hear and appreciate some of the music I used to take the time to listen to (not only Vivaldi or Dinah Washington from a beat up radio while stuffing sausage and calling for my favorite waitress to spoon some gumbo into my mouth because my hands were goopy and I was starving... ah, the good old days). Doc, so glad your wife is okay, and I can relate to lyrics having an effect on you in a moment of time....


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

How on earth do you people KNOW this stuff. I remember, Johnny Ray and Frankie Lane.....


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

It must have been all the drugs. Kind of made you pay close attention to stuff! 

doc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:roll:  :smoking:


----------

